# Is Roy Hibbert getting preferential treatment?



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> In this segment of Court Call, Coach Nick and 19-year NBA official Ronnie Nunn explore five fan questions, including whether or not Roy Hibbert is getting calls based on his reputation as a defensive stopper.
> 
> Indiana Pacers big man Roy Hibbert has a reputation of being an all-world defender and rim protector for good reason.
> 
> ...







http://www.sbnation.com/nba/2013/11/27/5150008/court-call-nick-ronnie-nunn-roy-hibbert


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

No. Everyone seems to want to pin this verticallity rule on Roy Hibbert. 

He jumps straight up with his hands up in the air. If guys can't figure out how to score on that, too bad.

I for one am glad to see the league slowly moving away from allowing players to just bull rush in on offense and throw a pre planned arm flail and go to the line every play.

The majority of good players in the league have trained their foul draws as much as the do their shots. Look at Wades pump fake where he jumps into the player after they bite. Hes practiced that thousands of times and has it down to a T. Or guys like Harden who flail around as soon as someone is anywhere near them in the paint. He has practiced that. And who can blame him? If the league rewards it, why not? Which is why this new verticallity rule is the best rule change we've seen in quite some time.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Yes he does.

And I was the first here to point it out, the Pacers in general are refereed differently than the rest of the league. They can do anything they want, even draw blood. 

See my insight here 

http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-forum/511945-how-roy-hibbert-going-refereed-next-year.html


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Yes the doctor is right. David Stern and the NBA favour the small-market Indiana Pacers. Our lack of a household name on our team makes us a huge TV draw and the NBA would love to see us in the finals over that LeBron guy.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I don't think that it's a coincidence he struggled early on in his career with fouls and then when the NBA changed ("refocused") its emphasis on verticality he became a better defender.

It goes both ways. Early in his career he got unfairly punished for fouls because the refs didn't call the game in a way that benefited his playstyle. Now, the refs call the game in a way that suits his playstyle.

So before he used to be punished more and now he gets the benefit more. Sometimes the refs are going to let fouls by him go because it fits the style of play that they are "emphasizing:"










That's not a criticism because most of the time he is vertical and the refs have to make a split second judgment and most of the time he isn't fouling. But it does get frustrating the times he does foul and the refs are busy anticipating instead of doing their job well.

And I have a serious problem with the way refs unfairly have a second set of rules for guys like LeBron, Shaq, and Yao Ming. I've always felt that they deserve equal treatment and if Shaq or Yao got to the line 20 times a game then they deserve it, let them change the game and earn their stats in history, and don't try to nerf players let the game grow organically.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

He struggled early on in his career because most big guys do. They take a long time to develop and Roy Hibbert was no exception. Everyone complains about how soft the league is these days and how they miss the way the game was refereed in the 90's. Now big Roy is allowed a little bit of contact when protecting the rim and all you Heat fans start crying? Get the **** outta here. As long as his arms are straight up(which majority of the time they are) he has every right to defend the rim even if there is some contact. Sure sometimes he may get away with illegal contact here and there but there is also many other times where his arms are straight up and the refs still call a foul so it really goes both ways. Speaking of both ways, you can't talk about preferential treatment without mentioning LeBron James and Dwyane Wade. So if I was a Heat fan, I would stay quiet on the subject.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Knick Killer said:


> He struggled early on in his career because most big guys do. They take a long time to develop and Roy Hibbert was no exception. Everyone complains about how soft the league is these days and how they miss the way the game was refereed in the 90's.


I don't give a shit what "everybody" complains about.



> Now big Roy is allowed a little bit of contact when protecting the rim and all you Heat fans start crying?


Who is crying besides you? I even said he isn't committing a foul most of the time. I said he was unfairly officiated early in his career and now he gets a fairer deal. I'd say I'm being pretty objective. And me being a Heat fan has nothing to do with this at all.



> Get the **** outta here. As long as his arms are straight up(which majority of the time they are) he has every right to defend the rim even if there is some contact.


Didn't I say majority of the time he is fine?



> *Sure sometimes he may get away with illegal contact here and there* but there is also many other times where his arms are straight up and the refs still call a foul so it really goes both ways.


Isn't this exactly what I ****ing said? Are you crying? All you did was take out my pertinent information about the NBA's refocus of verticality and make a shittier post.



> Speaking of both ways, you can't talk about preferential treatment without mentioning LeBron James and Dwyane Wade. So if I was a Heat fan, I would stay quiet on the subject.


Relative to their peers and their standing in the game (championships and awards and stats) they don't even shoot the most free throws so your argument is pretty awful. The hell does being a Heat fan have to do with anything?


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Adam said:


> I don't give a shit what "everybody" complains about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did I quote your post? Was my post specifically directed at you? No it wasn't, it was directed at the large amount of Heat fans that constantly bitch about how Roy Hibbert plays. So go have a hissy fit back in the Heat forum and celebrate the impressive 1 point victory over the Bobcats last night.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

doctordrizzay said:


> Yes he does.
> 
> And I was the first here to point it out, the Pacers in general are refereed differently than the rest of the league. They can do anything they want, even draw blood.
> 
> ...





Adam said:


> I don't think that it's a coincidence he struggled early on in his career with fouls and then when the NBA changed ("refocused") its emphasis on verticality he became a better defender.
> 
> It goes both ways. Early in his career he got unfairly punished for fouls because the refs didn't call the game in a way that benefited his playstyle. Now, the refs call the game in a way that suits his playstyle.
> 
> ...


Serious question: Do Lebron James and Dwyane Wade get preferential treatment?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Knick Killer said:


> Did I quote your post? Was my post specifically directed at you? No it wasn't, it was directed at the large amount of Heat fans that constantly bitch about how Roy Hibbert plays. So go have a hissy fit back in the Heat forum and celebrate the impressive 1 point victory over the Bobcats last night.


You're such a smart and likable person.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Knick Killer is neither one of those Adam


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Bogg said:


> Serious question: Do Lebron James and Dwyane Wade get preferential treatment?


Yes.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

PauloCatarino said:


> Yes.


only when they flop. Besides that I think refs actually go pretty hard on LeBron. He gets fouled going to the basket a lot more than what they call


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

LeGoat06 said:


> only when they flop. Besides that I think refs actually go pretty hard on LeBron. He gets fouled going to the basket a lot more than what they call


He gets fouled more than they call, but he also commits offensive fouls more often than what they call. You haven't been super vocal about Hibbert (that I can remember) but certain other people seem to be most upset that a player _other_ than one on the Heat will sometimes get the benefit of the doubt, not that officiating is lopsided in the Pacers' favor.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Bogg said:


> He gets fouled more than they call, but he also commits offensive fouls more often than what they call. You haven't been super vocal about Hibbert (that I can remember) but certain other people seem to be most upset that a player _other_ than one on the Heat will sometimes get the benefit of the doubt, not that officiating is lopsided in the Pacers' favor.


I'm one of the few people in the world that has no problem with officiating in the NBA. It's the toughest sport to officiate and they get the call right most of the time. Hibbert and LeBron are no exception


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Adam said:


> You're such a smart and likable person.


Thanks junior.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

of course he does. this is what happens to any player who gets the reputation of being a good defender. it's stupid but it's how the league works.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

LeGoat06 said:


> I'm one of the few people in the world that has no problem with officiating in the NBA. It's the toughest sport to officiate and they get the call right most of the time. Hibbert and LeBron are no exception


As long as you're consistent from team to team I have no issue with this stance. I actually tend to agree that the league's done a relatively good job of reffing in the last several years (with some outlier games that were bad, I'm sure).


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Bogg said:


> As long as you're consistent from team to team I have no issue with this stance. I actually tend to agree that the league's done a relatively good job of reffing in the last several years (with some outlier games that were bad, I'm sure).


I don't ever complain about calls and even though I have a huge man crush on LeBron I guess pissed when ever him or Wade have a hissy fit


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

LeGoat06 said:


> only when they flop. Besides that I think refs actually go pretty hard on LeBron. He gets fouled going to the basket a lot more than what they call


Lebron James doesn't get called for fouls.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> Lebron James doesn't get called for fouls.


And Miami as a whole is the biggest flopping team in the league. Which is why its hilarious a bunch of Miami Lebrons came into this thread and tried to tear down Hibbert.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

R-Star said:


> And Miami as a whole is the biggest flopping team in the league. Which is why its hilarious *a bunch of Miami Lebrons came into this thread and tried to tear down Hibbert*.


There's fear in their eyes. Their beady little eyes...


----------

